# Gericht: opendownload.de täuscht Internet-Nutzer



## sascha (12 März 2010)

> *Gericht: opendownload.de täuscht Internet-Nutzer*
> 
> Die Seite opendownload.de täuscht Internetnutzer über die Kostenpflicht. Mit dieser Begründung hat das Amtsgericht Marburg einen Inkasso-Anwalt von opendownload.de zu Schadensersatz verurteilt.



Gericht: opendownload.de täuscht Internet-Nutzer: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## dvill (12 März 2010)

*AW: Gericht: opendownload.de täuscht Internet-Nutzer*

Der Kerngedanke des Urteils ist nicht neu:

law blog Archiv  Keine Zierde des Berufsstands


> Und ein Rechtsanwalt, der seine Mandanten beim Betrug unterstütze, mache sich der Beihilfe schuldig.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2010)

*AW: Gericht: opendownload.de täuscht Internet-Nutzer*

Man kann den/am Rechtsstaat solange zerren, bis er zerreißt! Unsere deutschen Juristen loten das offenbar besonders gerne aus, nicht nur historisch betrachtet...


----------



## dvill (12 März 2010)

*AW: Gericht: opendownload.de täuscht Internet-Nutzer*

Der Text des Urteils ist auch zitierbar verfügbar, wenn auch in Verbindung mit dem falschen Gerichtsort. Weil es so schön ist, stelle ich ein Auszug für die Suchmaschinen und zur Dokumentation hier ein.

AG Magdeburg: Opendownload und deren Anwalt müssen Anwalt der Gegenseite zahlen (Abo-Falle)


> So ist es im gängigen Internetverkehr nicht unüblich persönliche Kontaktdaten für Werbung, weitergehende Informationen etc. zu hinterlegen. Dass es sich hierbei gleichzeitig um ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement der Beklagten zu 1) handelt wird von Ihr nicht deutlich genug hervorgehoben. Alle billig und gerecht denkenden würden zweifelsfrei von einer Täuschung ausgehen, wenn bei einem Produkt in einem Supermarkt auf der Rückseite ein Vermerk stehen würde, dass man mit Kauf dieses Produktes gleichzeitig andere kostspielige Produkte erworben hat. Nach Kauf dieses Produktes an der Kasse und Informieren des Kassierers dass man nunmehr auch die weiteren Produkte zahlen müsse mit dem Hinweis auf die Rückseite des gekauften Produktes würde offensichtlich als Täuschungshandlung gesehen. Ansonsten könnte jeder beim Kauf eines Pfund Kaffees auf der Rückseite der Verpackung verpflichtet werden, noch einen Pkw zum Kaufpreis von über 10.000 € abzunehmen. Ein derartiges Verhalten ist irreführend, da es von den Kunden, der auf seinem Produkt Kauf des Kaffees, fokussiert ist nicht erwartet und gesehen werden kann. Die theoretische Möglichkeit ein derartiges Beigeschäft zu erkennen ist gering und gerade die Täuschungshandlung um sich ein Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen. Dies insbesondere dann, wenn das versteckte Beigeschäft ein offensichtliches Missverhältnis zwischen tatsächlichem Wert und deren Preis aufweist.


Der Richter blickt durch. Leider ist ein Richter zu wenig für das Land.


----------



## bernhard (13 März 2010)

*AW: Gericht: opendownload.de täuscht Internet-Nutzer*

Auch hier ist der Volltext: Urteil Az. 91 C 981/09 des AG Marburg - openJur


----------

